# Which 1TB HD ? Need to order like ASAP :D



## DOM (Dec 10, 2008)

Well my SAMSUNG Spinpoint F1 HD103UJ seems to be dieing idk why but need to order one so I can copy files before i send the other for RMA for refund 

Should I just get the same one ? I well save $15 or try a different one ?

SAMSUNG Spinpoint F1 HD103UJ $99.99

New Arrival
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST31000333AS $119.99

Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS  $129.99


----------



## human_error (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd get the seagate 1.5tb drive for the same price as the WD drive, if you get the SD17 firmware just contact seagate support and get the new firmware if you are concerned about the 15 second stalling issue. (new firmware took 2 mins to install, fixed the issue and i didnt lose any data on my hdd, plus the new hdds are shipping with the new firmware).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148337

Again, same price as the WD 1TB drive, with more space and runs damn fast.


----------



## DOM (Dec 10, 2008)

oh yeah forgot about that one 

what do you get in HD tach and tune ?


----------



## human_error (Dec 10, 2008)

Just benching now...will update this post as i get the results..

Using HD tune pro trial 3.10 the standard benchmark read stats are:





Writes won't run write test :S complains about partitions although i only have 1 1.36TB partition 






Any other benchies you want me to run?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 10, 2008)

1.5TB thats the one you want. It was only 20 bucks more than my WD Green 1tb HDD, which I love BTW.


----------



## DOM (Dec 10, 2008)

just ordered it


----------



## human_error (Dec 10, 2008)

DOM said:


> just ordered it



You won't regret it


----------



## DOM (Dec 12, 2008)

okay how do i know if mine came with the new firmware ?  just got it not to long ago


----------



## DOM (Dec 12, 2008)

Model: ST31500341AS

Firmware: CC1J

Model # is not in the list ?


----------



## human_error (Dec 14, 2008)

DOM said:


> Model: ST31500341AS
> 
> Firmware: CC1J
> 
> Model # is not in the list ?



As long as it is not a SD15 or SD17 you are fine, so since it not either of those it will not be affected 

Also HDD manufacturers constantly make tweaks to their hardware and firmware, they also won't need to list every firmware release out there, only the ones that need patching.


----------



## lollerskater69 (Dec 14, 2008)

nice. I have always preferred Seagate over WD. WD is overrated.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

seagate...my F1 1TB dies 2 days ago...my life is on it and im trying to retreive data as i type this






[/IMG]

MFT and file system are F@#$d rig went to sleep (fresh format forgot to turn sleed off) and i woke it up...and my drive didnt exist..did some mbr repair off of my dvd and i got it back but not without it being destroyed..lovely 12 years worth of pics and highend programs i can never get again..thnx samsung your awsome


----------



## lollerskater69 (Dec 14, 2008)

Solaris, I usually like to be optimistic about these kinds of things but,

you got fucked.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

lollerskater69 said:


> Solaris, I usually like to be optimistic about these kinds of things but,
> 
> you got fucked.



i like cold logic that might be one of the most honest posts iv ever gotten


----------



## lollerskater69 (Dec 14, 2008)

BTW I got that video up and running go check it out =]

Yeah, id be really pissed if that happened to me. Thats why it's nice to have a raid 1 setup. But damn, samsung really did you in on that one.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

lollerskater69 said:


> BTW I got that video up and running go check it out =]
> 
> Yeah, id be really pissed if that happened to me. Thats why it's nice to have a raid 1 setup. But damn, samsung really did you in on that one.



my fault..i trusted deletable media...using it as a backup drive was a good idea..but shame on me for not getting a blueray drive and making hard copies.


----------



## DOM (Dec 14, 2008)

anyone use O&O Defrag before i just did the COMPLETE/Access defrag and on HDD Health droped to 60%


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

wtf? iv used it with no problems


----------



## DOM (Dec 14, 2008)

well idk it also droped the F1 i dont know what it was before but the seagate was 100% then installed vista then went to 98% then moved my files then did that defrag then 60% 

my F1 is at 75%


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

???!!!!!


----------



## DOM (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## suraswami (Dec 16, 2008)

so is this the answer i am looking for - samsung sucks?

i have asked about Samsung RMA on my other thread.  Dom please update how your RMA goes.

Thanks,


----------

